# Houston Social Anxiety Support Group



## Wanderer91 (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.meetup.com/anxietyhouston/

Meet with other local people who suffer from extreme shyness or social phobia as well as general anxiety and other anxiety disorders. Offer support and understanding and share your story with others! I am sure you can make good understanding friends here to just go out and have fun with. We won't bite.


----------

